# Cold Water Bass Club



## GAbigdon (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok its time for CWBC to get started meeting will be 9-7-14 at 4138 Pecan Street Loganville GA 30052 this is American Storage at 4 pm I will have the dates set and we will fill In the lakes . Looking for another great year and will see you all at the meeting


----------



## bsanders (Aug 29, 2014)

Won't make the meeting but look forward to fishing some of the tourneys


----------



## VinceR (Sep 7, 2014)

Im ready


----------



## bsanders (Sep 7, 2014)

so whats the schedule???


----------



## GAbigdon (Sep 8, 2014)

Sept--27---- Varner
Oct-- 11---- Juliette
Oct--25---Bear Creek
Nov--8--- Horton
Nov--22-23--High Falls-Black Shoals
Dec--6---Yargo
Dec -- 20-- Stone Mountain
Jan --10--Fish Off
All pending approval----------Web site and rules will be updated tonight any changes will be in BOLD print


----------



## GAbigdon (Sep 8, 2014)

Had to change Horton and Juliette  . Horton has a tournament their on the 11


----------



## Lilmac91 (Sep 10, 2014)

Anyone needs a partner? I'm lookin to fish some tournys


----------



## VinceR (Sep 25, 2014)

2 more days


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Sep 25, 2014)

What time is launch?


----------



## GAbigdon (Sep 25, 2014)

7am I will be their at 6 to start getting paper work done hope every one shows a little early.......... See you all their


----------

